# The WHO Now Says Children Should NOT Be Vaccinated



## JonDouglas (Jun 22, 2021)

I read this in Precision Vaccinations:  

_The World Health Organization (WHO) published revised advice on June 21, 2021, clarifying which populations should receive COVID-19 vaccines. The WHO's website now states, 'Children should not be vaccinated for the moment.'_​​_Furthermore, the WHO says 'There is not yet enough evidence on the use of vaccines against COVID-19 in children to make recommendations for children to be vaccinated against COVID-19. Children and adolescents tend to have milder disease compared to adults.'_​​_'However, children should continue to have the recommended childhood vaccines.'_​​---- snip ----​​_This WHO advice conflicts with the U.S. FDA's authorization on May 10, 2021, to include people 12 years old in the Pfizer-BioNTech COVID-19 vaccination program._​​Perhaps this will quiet those do-gooders who ran around calling people who wouldn't let their kids get a covid shot anti-vaxers.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 22, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> I read this in Precision Vaccinations:
> 
> _The World Health Organization (WHO) published revised advice on June 21, 2021, clarifying which populations should receive COVID-19 vaccines. The WHO's website now states, 'Children should not be vaccinated for the moment.'_​​_Furthermore, the WHO says 'There is not yet enough evidence on the use of vaccines against COVID-19 in children to make recommendations for children to be vaccinated against COVID-19. Children and adolescents tend to have milder disease compared to adults.'_​​_'However, children should continue to have the recommended childhood vaccines.'_​​---- snip ----​​_This WHO advice conflicts with the U.S. FDA's authorization on May 10, 2021, to include people 12 years old in the Pfizer-BioNTech COVID-19 vaccination program._​​Perhaps this will quiet those do-gooders who ran around calling people who wouldn't let their kids get a covid shot anti-vaxers.


I doubt it will quell the do-gooders, as do-gooders have one-track minds and compromised vision, but what I am hoping for is that this latest release keeps the fire burning in relation to reminding those who are sitting on the fence, to take a good whiff of reality and not allow outside influence to persuade them into buying into something that A, they aren't comfortable with, and B, something that nobody seems to still know much about.


----------



## chic (Jun 23, 2021)

They've decided not to go ahead with vaccinating children in the U.K. which seems like a sensible decision. At least someone cares about the young. Our children are the future, after all.


----------



## garyt1957 (Jun 24, 2021)

chic said:


> Our children are the future, after all.


Somebody should turn that into a song lyric...oh wait


----------



## chic (Jun 24, 2021)

garyt1957 said:


> Somebody should turn that into a song lyric...oh wait


Is it a song lyric?


----------



## Dancing_Queen (Jun 24, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> I read this in Precision Vaccinations:
> 
> _The World Health Organization (WHO) published revised advice on June 21, 2021, clarifying which populations should receive COVID-19 vaccines. The WHO's website now states, 'Children should not be vaccinated for the moment.'_​​_Furthermore, the WHO says 'There is not yet enough evidence on the use of vaccines against COVID-19 in children to make recommendations for children to be vaccinated against COVID-19. Children and adolescents tend to have milder disease compared to adults.'_​​_'However, children should continue to have the recommended childhood vaccines.'_​​---- snip ----​​_This WHO advice conflicts with the U.S. FDA's authorization on May 10, 2021, to include people 12 years old in the Pfizer-BioNTech COVID-19 vaccination program._​​Perhaps this will quiet those do-gooders who ran around calling people who wouldn't let their kids get a covid shot anti-vaxers.


It doesn't say they shouldn't, Chic; it says something quite different.  This comes from the WHO website, June 22, 2021.  

"Children and adolescents tend to have milder disease compared to adults, so unless they are part of a group at higher risk of severe COVID-19, it is less urgent to vaccinate them than older people, those with chronic health conditions and health workers.   

"More evidence is needed on the use of the different COVID-19 vaccines in children to be able to make general recommendations on vaccinating children against COVID-19."

https://www.who.int/emergencies/diseases/novel-coronavirus-2019/covid-19-vaccines/advice

That said, for some reason I don't know, WHO has been lagging in their recommendations behind the recommendations of many countries.  They eventually come around, but later.  So, I expect that given the history, one day soon we'll see a recommendation from them to vaccinate children between the ages of 12 and 15 with the Pfizer vaccine.


----------



## win231 (Jun 24, 2021)

There will likely be conflicting reports & mixed messages for quite some time.  The CDC is now requiring a warning with some vaccines.  Of course, weasel words like _"Rare"_ & _"Possibly Likely"_ are included, otherwise no one will want the vaccine.
The problem is, after they tell us the whole truth, no one who has been vaccinated can be "un-vaccinated."
https://www.yahoo.com/news/covid-shots-may-linked-rare-231300876.html
https://www.politico.com/news/2021/06/23/fda-warning-moderna-pfizer-495717


----------



## Dancing_Queen (Jun 24, 2021)

win231 said:


> There will likely be conflicting reports & mixed messages for quite some time.  The CDC is now requiring a warning with some vaccines.  Of course, weasel words like _"Rare"_ & _"Possibly Likely"_ are included, otherwise no one will want the vaccine.
> The problem is, after they tell us the whole truth, no one who has been vaccinated can be "un-vaccinated."
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/covid-shots-may-linked-rare-231300876.html
> https://www.politico.com/news/2021/06/23/fda-warning-moderna-pfizer-495717


 
Deaths and serious side effects occur from many medications and vaccines; however, they're rare. And that's the case with these vaccines. Also, if you take into consideration the number of such incidents from these vaccines and the number of such incidents from other medications, the vaccine incidents are extremely rare compared to some others. Take a look at the chart on this page:

https://www.drugwatch.com/side-effects/

SSRI's are very commonly prescribed anti-depressants.

Fluoroquinolones are antibiotics such as Cipro.

Etc.

Here are the results of a meta-analysis of 16 studies and 375,000 people; it's studying death rates of people on SSRI's while controlling for confounding variables:

"The analysis found that in the general population, those taking antidepressants had a 33 percent higher risk of dying prematurely than people who were not taking the drugs. Additionally, antidepressant users were 14 percent more likely to have an adverse cardiovascular event, such as a stroke or a heart attack." 

That's a hugely higher percentage than have died from all of the COVID vaccines combined and which have been given to millions of people.

https://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/319462#Death-risk-raised-by-33-percent


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 24, 2021)

chic said:


> Is it a song lyric?



From Whitney Houston  ..


----------



## chic (Jun 24, 2021)

Bonnie said:


> From Whitney Houston  ..


That explains it. I never was a fan of hers.   I thought I was being original.


----------



## Lethe200 (Jun 26, 2021)

However, there is this consideration for parents of young children:

*Traveling with children post pandemic*
https://www.eastbaytimes.com/2021/06/03/11-things-to-consider-for-your-post-pandemic-travel-plans/

(excerpt)
11. Traveling with children: Plan ahead, wait a while
While it seems as if the U.S. is opening up and breathing freely again as the coronavirus pandemic eases, those with children at home need to know a few important facts before planning a big trip with the kids in tow.

Ages 16 and older can safely get vaccinated against COVID-19, but the younger set is still waiting for safety trials to conclude. Meanwhile, more children are contracting the virus. *During the week of April 8-15, for example, the American Academy of Pediatrics reported 88,497 new cases among children – 20% of all new cases. So, it’s clear that children are still susceptible to the disease.*

But here’s the good news: they rarely need hospitalization and only 0.03% of cases result in death.


----------



## debodun (Jun 26, 2021)

When I first read the thread title, I though The WHO refered to these people:


----------



## chic (Jun 26, 2021)

win231 said:


> There will likely be conflicting reports & mixed messages for quite some time.  The CDC is now requiring a warning with some vaccines.  Of course, weasel words like _"Rare"_ & _"Possibly Likely"_ are included, otherwise no one will want the vaccine.
> The problem is, after they tell us the whole truth, no one who has been vaccinated can be "un-vaccinated."
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/covid-shots-may-linked-rare-231300876.html
> https://www.politico.com/news/2021/06/23/fda-warning-moderna-pfizer-495717


Yeah, that's the thing. In Canada they don't want to vaccinate the young either. The U.S. is set on moving forward with vaccinating children. I question the wisdom of this. I really do.


----------



## chic (Jun 27, 2021)

In Germany they are not going to vaccinate the young. In Canada a group of doctors have risked their careers by petitioning the government to immediately suspend all vaccinations / all ages until the heart inflammation problems some suffer after their shots have been studied further. I don't know what to say except that I admire their bravery and commitment to medicine, whatever happens.


----------



## Don M. (Jun 27, 2021)

With all the conflicting reports about kids getting vaccinated, our local schools have put all sports programs "on hold" and implemented new procedures for Summer School.  So far, there have been only a couple of cases among the kids, and they appear to have been mild....just had to stay home for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Dancing_Queen (Jun 27, 2021)

Lethe200 said:


> However, there is this consideration for parents of young children:
> 
> *Traveling with children post pandemic*
> https://www.eastbaytimes.com/2021/06/03/11-things-to-consider-for-your-post-pandemic-travel-plans/
> ...


And now 12 year olds and up can be vaccinated in the U.S. with the Pfizer vaccine.  The trials on younger children are expected to end around (I think) August and those for 6-month olds are expected to conclude (I think) in the Fall.


----------



## Jules (Jun 27, 2021)

> *Vaccination* against *COVID*-19 is now available in *Canada* for *children* and adolescents aged 12 years and over. The *Canadian* Paediatric Society advocates for the *vaccination* of all *children* and adolescents aged 12 years and over to begin as soon *vaccine* supplies permit.


Source: CPS.ca. May 21st.

Some provinces might be different.


----------



## Dancing_Queen (Jun 27, 2021)

win231 said:


> There will likely be conflicting reports & mixed messages for quite some time.  The CDC is now requiring a warning with some vaccines.  Of course, weasel words like _"Rare"_ & _"Possibly Likely"_ are included, otherwise no one will want the vaccine.
> The problem is, after they tell us the whole truth, no one who has been vaccinated can be "un-vaccinated."
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/covid-shots-may-linked-rare-231300876.html
> https://www.politico.com/news/2021/06/23/fda-warning-moderna-pfizer-495717


Thanks for the cheerless thoughts, win; but it's not a problem.  I have absolutely no reason to think that whatever "the whole truth" might be, that it would make me anything other than extremely happy to have been vaccinated.  Life is full of cost/benefit analyses, and I go with not contracting COVID.  I also take medications with some pretty awful "weasel" words like "rare" and "possibly likely."  It's a cost/benefit analysis.  As a matter of fact, I'm currently considering a medication that might cause me trouble medically, but will do some pretty good things for my comfort.  It's the difference between a twice a year shot and a weekly pill that's an absolute pain to take.  So, I do the cost/benefit analysis even though changing medications can have _only _a comforting affect; it won't save my life or keep me out of the hospital the way a COVID vaccine can, in most cases, do.


----------

